# Coś nie idzie (coś nie działa)



## Roy776

Cześć wszystkim,

zapytałem dziś kolegi z województwa kujawsko-pomorskiego, czy zwrot "coś nie idzie" ma dla niego sens. Moim przykładowym zdaniem był "Mój komputer nie idzie". Jego odpowiedź była, że nie. Rozumiem to, bo o ile wiem jest to gwarowy zwrot, ale słyszę go często tu w Niemczech, nawet od rodowitych Polaków. Sam używam tego zwrotu od czasu do czasu, ale tylko jeśli mówię z tymi ludźmi.

Czy spotkaliście się już z tym zwrotem albo używacie go może nawet sami? Jestem ciekaw, bo czeski i słowacki oba mają zdanie "Něco nejde". 

Z góry dziękuję.


----------



## Thomas1

Cześć Roy,

kopę lat. 

Spotkałem się z tym zwrotem, ale w nieco innym znaczeniu:Nie idzie pracować na tym komputerze. [Man kann auf diesem Computer nicht arbeiten. – It's impossible to work on this computer.]​ 
 Sytuacja, w której dwaj koledzy rozmawiają przez telefon:A: Samochód mi nie chce odpalić. [Mein Wagen will nicht anspringen. – My car won't start.]
B: Odczekaj trochę i znowu spróbuj. [Warte ein Moment und probierte noch mal. – Wait a moment and try again.]
[Po chwili./Nach einem Moment./After a moment].
A: Nie idzie. [Es springt nicht an. (wörtlich: (Es) geht nicht.) – It won't start.]​ 
Wydaje mi się, że „chodzić” jest częściej używane w znaczeniu „działać/funkcjonować”, na przykład:A: _Jak ci chodzi przeglądarka?_ [Wie funktioniert dein Webbrowser? – How does your web browser work?]
B: _Dobrze._ [Gut. – Well.]

_Komputer ładnie/dobrze chodzi. _[Der Computer funktioniert gut. – The computer works well.]​ Te zdania brzmią w moim odczuciu trochę potocznie.

_Uniwersalny słownik języka_ _polskiego_ PWN podaje:iść
[...]
*g)* «o maszynach, mechanizmach: funkcjonować, działać, być w ruchu»:
Zegar za szybko idzie.
à _fraz._ Coś idzie całą, pełną parą _zob._  I para w zn. 1.
à Coś idzie w ruch _zob._  ruch w zn. 1.​ 
Słowo ma znaczenie, o którym mówisz. Z mojego doświadczenia wynika jednak, że w tym sensie „iść” występuje w specyficznych kontekstach (w których _notabene_ często wyczuwa się konotacje ruchu). „Mój komputer nie idzie.” nie brzmi naturalnie moim skromnym zdaniem, i sformułowałbym je trochę inaczej:_Komputer mi nie chodzi._​ Byłoby to potoczne. Normalnie użyłbym czasownika „działać”.


----------



## wolfbm1

"Mój komputer nie idzie" w sensie "nie działa"? Nigdy bym tak nie powiedział.


----------



## WalkerPL

"Ej, komp mi nie chodzi!" -- Nie działa mi komputer.

Ale raczej nie z użyciem "iść". Z tym czasownikiem znam i używam czasem innej konstrukcji ("nie idzie czegoś zrobić"), np.: "nie idzie zapisać tego jako PDF" (nie da rady zapisać tego jako PDF). Można jeszcze powiedzieć, że coś nie pójdzie ("ej, ta gra mi nie pójdzie na tych wymaganiach!"), czyli nie zadziała.


----------



## dreamlike

Roy776 said:


> Rozumiem to, bo o ile wiem jest to gwarowy zwrot, ale słyszę go często tu w Niemczech, nawet od rodowitych Polaków.


Polacy długo mieszkający poza granicami kraju często posługują się bardzo dziwną, żeby nie powiedzieć niepoprawną polszczyzną. Nie jest to wzór do naśladowania. "Mój komputer nie idzie" to zdanie zupełnie bez sensu z formalnego punktu widzenia, bo pozwala sądzić, że komputerowi wyrosły nogi.  Zgadzam się więc z Twoim kolegą. Tak samo sprawa ma się z "Ej, komp mi nie chodzi" zaproponowanym przez WalkeraPL, choć to zdanie uznałbym za dopuszczalne w bardzo potocznej polszczyźnie.


----------



## Ben Jamin

dreamlike said:


> Polacy długo mieszkający poza granicami kraju często posługują się bardzo dziwną, żeby nie powiedzieć niepoprawną polszczyzną. Nie jest to wzór do naśladowania. "Mój komputer nie idzie" to zdanie zupełnie bez sensu z formalnego punktu widzenia, bo pozwala sądzić, że komputerowi wyrosły nogi.  Zgadzam się więc z Twoim kolegą. Tak samo sprawa ma się z "Ej, komp mi nie chodzi" zaproponowanym przez WalkeraPL, choć to zdanie uznałbym za dopuszczalne w bardzo potocznej polszczyźnie.


Czy rzeczywiście oczekujesz logiki od języka?


----------



## Geo98

"*nie idzie*" używa się bardzo często w  sytuacjach/zwrotach jak: 

W pytaniu jest np:  "Słyszałem ze grasz w pokera na pieniądze. *Jak ci idzie*" 
*Nie idzie mi* dobrze, niestety.

"*nie idzie mi* dobrze nauka języka"  
"Kasi *nie idzie* dobrze w szkole"


----------



## jasio

dreamlike said:


> Polacy długo mieszkający poza granicami kraju często posługują się bardzo dziwną, żeby nie powiedzieć niepoprawną polszczyzną. Nie jest to wzór do naśladowania. "Mój komputer nie idzie" to zdanie zupełnie bez sensu z formalnego punktu widzenia, bo pozwala sądzić, że komputerowi wyrosły nogi.  Zgadzam się więc z Twoim kolegą. Tak samo sprawa ma się z "Ej, komp mi nie chodzi" zaproponowanym przez WalkeraPL, choć to zdanie uznałbym za dopuszczalne w bardzo potocznej polszczyźnie.



A czy przypadkiem w niemieckim nie ma podobnego idiomu? "Rechner geht nicht"? Ludzie mieszkający za granicą często przejmują takie idiomy lub związki frazeologiczne tłumacząc je dosłownie na własny język albo używając ich żywcem. Pamiętam jakąś dyskusję Polonusów z USA o "tubajforach" (belkach drewnianych 2x4 cale) i karach, którymi jechali do szopu po pierogi ze spinaczem, czy Urbana, któremu jakiś stary emigrant polityczny rzekomo się żalił, że wnuk nie mówi "jabłoń" tylko "drzewo jabłkowe".


----------



## dreamlike

Ben Jamin said:


> Czy rzeczywiście oczekujesz logiki od języka?


Absolutnie nie. Co sądzisz jednak o "Mój komputer nie idzie"?



jasio said:


> A czy przypadkiem w niemieckim nie ma podobnego idiomu? "Rechner geht nicht"? Ludzie mieszkający za granicą często przejmują takie idiomy lub związki frazeologiczne tłumacząc je dosłownie na własny język albo używając ich żywcem. Pamiętam jakąś dyskusję Polonusów z USA o "tubajforach" (belkach drewnianych 2x4 cale) i karach, którymi jechali do szopu po pierogi ze spinaczem, czy Urbana, któremu jakiś stary emigrant polityczny rzekomo się żalił, że wnuk nie mówi "jabłoń" tylko "drzewo jabłkowe".


Dlatego właśnie pisałem, że wieloletni emigranci (nie wszyscy, rzecz jasna) nie są wzorem do naśladowania jeśli idzie o sprawy językowe. To, o czym piszesz, może stanowić wytłumaczenie, ale czy sprawia, że podane zdanie brzmi lepiej?


----------



## Thomas1

Czasami nawet rodzime słownictwo używane przez osoby polskojęzyczne mieszkające za granicą brzmi osobliwie:Również w innych redakcjach polonijnych czasopism i gazet po wojnie  pojawili się polscy dziennikarze. Większość narzekała na poziom  polszczyzny. Na przykład w Gwieździe Polarnej w Stevens Point,  Wisconsin, regularnie pojawiało się ogłoszenie sprzedawcy gaci damskich i  męskich. Na sugestię zmiany wyrażenia na majtki damskie i męskie -  kalesony, lub bieliznę damską i męską, zamawiający ogłoszenie obruszył  się: jak się nie napisze wprost, że sprzedaję gacie, jak moi klienci  będą wiedzieć, że gaciami handluję?
Jaroszyńska-Kirchmann, Anna, „Bojsy fajtują na kornerze, czyli o polonijnej mowie”, _Monitor_, 10.10.2006​


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Czasami nawet rodzime słownictwo używane przez osoby polskojęzyczne mieszkające za granicą brzmi osobliwie:Również w innych redakcjach polonijnych czasopism i gazet po wojnie  pojawili się polscy dziennikarze. Większość narzekała na poziom  polszczyzny. Na przykład w Gwieździe Polarnej w Stevens Point,  Wisconsin, regularnie pojawiało się ogłoszenie sprzedawcy gaci damskich i  męskich. Na sugestię zmiany wyrażenia na majtki damskie i męskie -  kalesony, lub bieliznę damską i męską, zamawiający ogłoszenie obruszył  się: jak się nie napisze wprost, że sprzedaję gacie, jak moi klienci  będą wiedzieć, że gaciami handluję?
> Jaroszyńska-Kirchmann, Anna, „Bojsy fajtują na kornerze, czyli o polonijnej mowie”, _Monitor_, 10.10.2006​


Gacie to stare dobre polskie słowo. Język używany dziś w Polsce jest zaśmiecony niepotrzebnym anglicyzmami w dużo większym stopniu, naprzykład "stalkingować".


----------



## WalkerPL

Ben Jamin said:


> Gacie to stare dobre polskie słowo. Język używany dziś w Polsce jest zaśmiecony niepotrzebnym anglicyzmami w dużo większym stopniu, naprzykład "stalkingować".



Chyba stalkować.


----------



## jasio

dreamlike said:


> Absolutnie nie. Co sądzisz jednak o "Mój komputer nie idzie"?
> 
> Dlatego właśnie pisałem, że wieloletni emigranci (nie wszyscy, rzecz jasna) nie są wzorem do naśladowania jeśli idzie o sprawy językowe. To, o czym piszesz, może stanowić wytłumaczenie, ale czy sprawia, że podane zdanie brzmi lepiej?



Ależ, oczywiście, że nie. Czy jednak to, że wyjaśnienie nie rozwiązuje źródłowego problemu sprawia, że nie należy wyjaśniać jego przyczyn?


----------



## dreamlike

jasio said:


> Ależ, oczywiście, że nie. Czy jednak to, że wyjaśnienie nie rozwiązuje źródłowego problemu sprawia, że nie należy wyjaśniać jego przyczyn?


Jak bym chciał każdy potworek językowy tłumaczyć, to chyba by mi życia nie starczyło.


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> Gacie to stare dobre polskie słowo. Język używany dziś w Polsce jest zaśmiecony niepotrzebnym anglicyzmami w dużo większym stopniu, naprzykład "stalkingować".


Nie tłumaczy to jednak osobliwego użycia. Nie sądzę, żeby ktoś, kto zajmuje się handlem bielizną w Polsce, dał poważne ogłoszenie zawierające, na przykład, nastęujące zdanie:
_Nasze gacie są najwyższej jakości._

Mam na myśli oczywiście współczesną polszczyznę (XX, XXI wiek).


----------

